

How small a world is Silicon Valley? - zem

I recently heard about someone who was not made a job offer because he quit his last job in a bridge-burning manner, it made for a good story, and one of the people in the place he was applying to just happened to have heard it from a friend in the old company. Did he just get spectacularly unlucky, or is this sort of thing commoner than I imagine?
======
tristan_louis
The tech community is pretty small and Silicon Valley is even smaller. As a
general rule, in any business, it is a bad idea to burn bridges. It's too
small a world to do so and you are ultimately bound to bump into the people
you wronged.

~~~
zem
I was surprised because before moving to SV I spent the last six years working
in Bangalore, and I cannot imagine this happening there unless someone
proactively went digging for background info.

------
brianm
SV is a very small world in my experience.

------
googoobaby
Back when I lived there, it indeed was very common.

